

Tell HN: Did you know you can view source of images in Chrome? - jqueryin

I just found this out by accident. Check out the following in Google Chrome:<p>view-source:http://cdn.backyardchickens.com/3/37/378cfe56_IMG_0001.jpeg<p>Interesting finding as you can view metadata of many images (think EXIF data on JPEGs).
======
true_religion
There are easier ways of finding EXIF data on images. But good find :)

